# MX5100F - Options for front end loader



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, everybody.

I recently got a Kubota MX5100F (2-wheel drive) that came without a front end loader. I've decided I really would like to have a loader and bucket. What options do I have for loaders?

I've seen LA844 and LA854 as being probably compatible/standard, and also LA1065 was mentioned by a dealer but from what I've seen that's intended for some other model tractors. Does anybody know how I can get a list of which loaders would work on my MX5100? Are all LA* loaders compatible with all MX series tractors and it's just a matter of load capacity and such? I've searched and searched the web, including Kubota's website, but it's still unclear. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the LA844 is fairly standard on your model of Kubota. Woods sells an LC114 front end loader that would be compatible I think, as well as a Westendorf TA-160. The concern I would have is going too big with the two wheel drive configuration and you not being able to steer the tractor with a loaded bucket.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

The Kubota chart says that the LA844 loader is only one for a MX5100F tractor.


----------

